# List of densest cities in the world



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

hi actualy Paris is densest city in the world with 25 000 h/km2
84km2 (105 km2 with two big forests)
2 100 000 inhabitant
but i would know more dense city.
thank you ?


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

The most densly populated city in the world is Hong Kong by a pretty good margin. It has about 98,000 people per km2. Paris is certainly one of the densest cities in the West, but I suspect Sao Paulo, Buenos Aries, and Mexico City are as dense - if not denser. 

The rest of the top 10 includes:

2.Lagos, Nigeria: 67,500 km2
3.Dhaka, Bangladesh: 64,000 km2
4.Jakarta, Indonesia: 56,500
5.Bombay,India: 55,000 km2
6. Ahmadabad, India: 50,500 km2
7. Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam: 50,500
8. Shanyang, China: 44,000
9. Bangalore, India: 43,500
10. Cairo, Egypt: 41,500

Source: The Top Ten of Everything 1998 Edition (By Reader's Digest) who claimed they used the US Bureau of the Census method of calculating populations and population density. The list is only for city propers of over two million and figures are rounded to the nearest 500.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

The City of São Paulo is not very dense, cause its municipality has 1.509 km², its huge, and with a 10.434.252 population (2000) has 6.915 people per km².










The coloured regions are all inside São Paulo!!!!


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

I thought the most densest city in the world is MONACO and 2nd comes Singapore? That's what all the books say and my geography teacher also said that Monaco is the densest city in the world followed by singapore.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Leichestern said:


> I thought the most densest city in the world is MONACO and 2nd comes Singapore? That's what all the books say and my geography teacher also said that Monaco is the densest city in the world followed by singapore.


Yeah, I thought Macao and Monaco...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

what about Gaza?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong's population density is diluted because much of the city's land area is undeveloped countryside. Hence if you divide the population over all that area, that density figure will not rank very high.


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

Mumbay


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

While by no means an accurate list, here is a ranking of some of the most densest cities by continent.
http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery...List of selected cities by population density


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Leichestern said:


> I thought the most densest city in the world is MONACO and 2nd comes Singapore? That's what all the books say and my geography teacher also said that Monaco is the densest city in the world followed by singapore.


I heard a forumer say that here before. But he was referring to the fact that Monaco & Singapore are the densest countries, not cities.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

partybits said:


> While by no means an accurate list, here is a ranking of some of the most densest cities by continent.
> http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery...List of selected cities by population density


According to the list: (not completly full)

1. Manila
2. Mumbai
3. Paris
4. Chennai
5. Macau
6. Seoul
7. Monaco
8. Jakarta
9. Dakar
10. NYC


----------



## Colonel (Feb 27, 2005)

Is this Seoul? or Busan? or...? anyway, i see korean character in this pix.


scroll--->


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

the densest city in the world is probally somewhere in Southern California. So many stupid girls in one place has to count for something.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

^lol . That picture is Seoul, Colonel.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The densest city is definitely Hong Kong

Mong Kok, considered the densest area in the world


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Colonel said:


> Is this Seoul? or Busan? or...? anyway, i see korean character in this pix.


It's the eastern edge of Seoul.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Guinness Book of Records*

_Most Densely Populated Island_
The world's most densely populated island is Ap Lei Chau, off the southwest side of Hong Kong Island. Ap Lei Chau has a population of 80,000 who are living in an area measuring 1.3 km² (0.5 miles²). The actual population density therefore is 60,000 per 1 km² (160,000 per 1 mile²).

_Most Densely Populated Territory_
The most densely populated territory is the British Crown Colony of Gibraltar, which has an estimated population of 27,200 (1999) in an area of 5.8 sq. km. (2.2 sq. miles), giving a density of 4,689.7/sq. km. (12,146/sq. mile).


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

The list that I posted was for within city limits and only those with over two million.


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

I believe the most dense city over the entire city proper area is Cairo at 82,000 people/ sq mile (6,800,000 people in 83 sq miles). This is the average for the ENTIRE city area, not just a portion of the city. That's more dense than Manhattan island which is about 70,000 people/ sq mile. Crazy, huh? But in terms of city proper, I believe Cairo tops the list. For a reference point, Seoul is 43,400 people/ sq mile, Paris city proper is 52,500 people/ sq mile (it's half the area of Cairo though). Amazing. Kalkota, Indonesia is 63,600 p/ sq mile. Anyway, so I am going to say Cairo is the most densely populated city, as a whole. I imagine the populated portions of Hong Kong are most dense in the world, though, if you factor in living sq mileage of the city... but if you're going to do that then you can bring up New York into Manhattan, etc..


----------



## 100%Bloke (Apr 19, 2005)

iTS DIFFERENT, having the densest city, or a square km.


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

Leichestern said:


> I thought the most densest city in the world is MONACO and 2nd comes Singapore? That's what all the books say and my geography teacher also said that Monaco is the densest city in the world followed by singapore.


These would be densesed countries and not cities.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

Seoul may not have the highest pp/sm but, when you consider its size, it probably has the most impressive stats in the world. 

10.3 million at 43,000 pp/sm!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

FastWhiteTA said:


> Amazing. Kalkota, Indonesia is 63,600 p/ sq mile.


Kolkata isnt in indonesia. Its a city in the indian state of west bengal. Anyways i am preety sure Dhaka is one of the densest cities in the world. It has a metro area far smaller than Toronto but has a metro population of 13 million.


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

We actually have the same thread in the European forum and that are some datas on some european cities:

Cities densities:

Paris 20,000 p/km² 
Barcelona 15,700 p/km²
Naples 8,500 p/km²
Moscow 8,020 p/km² 
Milan 6,500 p/km²
London 4,750 p/km²

Cities areas:
Barcelona 101 sq km
Paris 105 sq km
Naples 117 sq km
Milan 182 sq km
Moscow 1,035 sq km 
London 1,580 sq km

The number of people living in an area with a density of atleast 19,300 inh./km2 for the same cities except Moscow(thanks to dennol) :

Paris 1,981,384 
Barcelona 1,033,103 
Milano 351,686 
Napoli 230,935 
London 37,796


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

Copenhagen has 16020 inhabitants per square mile.
The densest municipality in Copenhagen is Frederiksberg with 30478 inhabitants per square mile.

Quite good for european standards.


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

Zaki said:


> Kolkata isnt in indonesia. Its a city in the indian state of west bengal. Anyways i am preety sure Dhaka is one of the densest cities in the world. It has a metro area far smaller than Toronto but has a metro population of 13 million.


India, not indonesia. You're right, I messed up. 

Anyway, I still say Cairo is the most dense until I see an entire city that has more than 82,000 people/ sq mile.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

All of this means nothing because it goes by arbitrary lines on a map (city boundaries).


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

^ that's why I have mentioned as well the area taken in consideration, just to give as well an idea of how city'size are different.

Nevertheless some cities are undoubtely more dense than others.


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

Taipei is pretty dense (city 2.6 million, metro 8 million), despite almost half of the city area covered by mountains.

*Looking towards the North-West of Taipei (below)*










*Looking towards the West of Taipei*










Some _*Taipei City*_ municipalities density

*Daan:* 27,546 p/km²
*Datong:* 22,753 p/km²
*Wanhua:* 22,545 p/km²
*Songshan:* 22,161 p/km² (including the Taipei domestic airport)
*Zhongzheng:* 20,982 p/km² (where CKS Memorial Hall is located)
*Xinyi:* 20,870 p/km² (where Taipei 101 is located)

Some _*Taipei County*_ municipalities density (outer suburbs)

*Yonghe:* 40,598 p/km²
*Sanchong:* 23,567 p/km²
*Banciao:* 23,030 p/km²
*Jhonghe:* 20,175 p/km²
*Sinjhuang:* 19,440 p/km²

-G'day-


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

RafflesCity said:


> I heard a forumer say that here before. But he was referring to the fact that Monaco & Singapore are the densest countries, not cities.


Oh ok. So which city is the densest in the world?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Monaco and Macau are the densest cities afaik.

Don't forget Copacabana in Rio (it's only a neighbourhood though): it has some 600'000 people (plus tenthousands of tourists in hotels) on 4km length and 4!!! streets wide:


----------



## spxy (Apr 9, 2003)

I'mBack said:


> We actually have the same thread in the European forum and that are some datas on some european cities:
> 
> Cities densities:
> 
> ...


Trouble with these is that they're not comparing the same area, London has 8,590 ppsqkm over its inner 321 sqkm's so although its not as dense at the centre as some other cities it stays dense for longer.

You need a list comparing equivalent areas of cities either including or excluding all park land.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

hong kong :170km sq for 7million people
densest neigbhood in hk:
mongkok : 400000 day population in only less than 1sq km,its most denset spot in the world with no doubt
kowloon and north hk island(inner hk area) :60km sq for 3.1million night popuation,the day population even higher than 4million with working popuation,even denser than manhattan



macau :40km sq for 0.43million peopl
and no taipei,no seoul ,paris pls


----------



## unusualer (Jul 23, 2005)

watz the point of showing density of area in a city if we r talking about the densest cities in the world?


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong's population density is diluted because much of the city's land area is undeveloped countryside. Hence if you divide the population over all that area, that density figure will not rank very high.


exactly. it amazes me that most people don't understand how dense HK is. 

these density #s don't mean anything because as we all know dividing a city's population by its official area is pointless, since ALL cities have uninhabited areas.... and in the case of HK, more than 75% of its territory is uninhabitable!

densities need to be calculated uniformly for all cities and the best way to acheive this is to use government defined census tracts or zip codes. since that is quite an impossible task to do for all cities of the world, it's pretty pointless to argue that you can accurately compile a list. 

HK, calcutta, lagos, macau, dhaka...... they're all insanely dense.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^Yep. If you count only the urbanized area in any city in the world, HK will definitely be at the top.


----------



## Syd-Hk (Apr 21, 2004)

also HK has land shortages that's why they ahve to build so densely.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

By "calculating" densities, it isn't Hong Kong because if you take all the Hong Kong land into account, as has been mentioned - the density gets diluted as most of Hong Kong is undeveloped countryside.

However, in the space that people do live in, it's probably Hong Kong.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

^thats why it has most high rise in the world


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Surburban Area (HK)









Mongkok


----------



## elsonic (Aug 21, 2003)

ZOHAR said:


> what about Gaza?


often heard from different sources that Gaza and some Indonesian Islands are among the densest _areas_ in the world. but Gaza is not exactly one city.


----------



## Mr_ed2 (Jul 18, 2003)

I'mBack said:


> We actually have the same thread in the European forum and that are some datas on some european cities:
> 
> Cities densities:
> 
> ...



^ Seems like a fairly compiled list.

Manchester, UK, has a city density of 3800 pp sq km
{Manchester borough area and population used - arbitrary lines but fairly indicative of the city}

Has an overall conurbation density of 2026 pp sq km
{Greater Manchester area and population used - arbitrary lines but failry indicatice of the conurbation}

http://www.answers.com/topic/greater-manchester 
http://www.manchester2002-uk.com/whatsnew.html


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

That European list looks about right. These are the latest figures (2004) for Barcelona, the second densiest city in Europe:

Population in Barcelona city as per 2004 census (not met):
1.578.546 in 100,95 Km² = 15636 p/Km²

More details (population): http://www.bcn.es/estadistica/catala/dades/anuari/cap02/C0201020.htm
and (area): http://www.bcn.es/estadistica/catala/dades/anuari/cap01/C0101030.htm


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Must be terrible to live in such a dense city!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hong Kong's development occupies less than 30% of its land. There is no way it can rank with the densest cities on the basis of average density.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ That just shows that in the 70% of the land the density is even worse!!!


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

I read the Cairo has 12 million people living in 128 square miles.


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

Cities like Hong Kong and Cairo are too dense. People are literally living in ant-like colonies.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^I second that, living like that is unhealthy.

The list for the densist city may be a point of interest but is far from a point of pride in may ways.


----------



## IsaganiZenze (Dec 20, 2004)

is there like an actual specialist out there who can tell us the actual facts and numbers, and not people who want to beat of the next person, for whatever reason. just a comment.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

gutooo said:


> The City of São Paulo is not very dense, cause its municipality has 1.509 km², its huge, and with a 10.434.252 population (2000) has 6.915 people per km².
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but we are not talking about MUNICIPALITIES here. Half of São Paulo´s municipality is not occupied, while all around there are other municipalities of the metro area which are FULLY occupied by urban area and add another 8 million people to the total METRO URBAN AREA population.


----------



## wafu21m (Dec 22, 2006)

here is a link of Forbes' most densest cities- http://www.forbes.com/2006/12/20/wo...-cx_rm_1221congested_slide_2.html?partner=aol

and talk about the densest

Manila

:lol:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

wow, this thread still exists - how did you find that one? :lol:


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

CHI said:


> huh?


:lol:


----------



## wafu21m (Dec 22, 2006)

oh my goodness, the last reply was 2005. :lol: I saw this thread in the lower portion of this site


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Wild photos, wafu.


----------



## dunwyn (Mar 15, 2006)

I have to also agree that Manila is currently the highest density at over 150,000 per sq km. Others that are close are Mumbai, Kolkata, Dhaka, Hong Kong, Seoul, Shanghai, Jakarta


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I doubt any city could beat Hong Kong in terms of density. I was there last week, any land that can be built on, has or is being built on. A lot of the land has been left as natural parks, or isn't suitable for construction though. Land is continually being reclaimed from the harbour, and Mong Kok is definetly one of the most crowded suburbs on Earth.

I have to go with Hong Kong on this.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Asian cities got this one.


----------

